# Help please - wanting a roaster, but which one?



## bagpuss (Feb 6, 2015)

I've been having a little fun with a wok on the stove. I've been thinking for a while I should get a home roaster. So... what should I do?

Things I'd like:

Must be worth the effort/expense: rather spend a bit more and get something that does a "proper job".

Not too big, please?

Not crazy money. Say, £300-£400?

I'd been thinking I'd get a Gene Cafe 101a, but thought I'd just check here first! Am I missing a trick?

I would have no difficulty doing the dimmer mod, if that's required 

Will I regret having not spent more/got something better? Is this overkill and I just need something smaller/cheaper? I get through about 300g a week.

Thanks!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

A Gene is an excellent starter for getting into roasting. You will always get a good price if you decide its not what you want to do.

Very worth while doing DaveC's dimmer mod. Loads written about it & it does not cost an arm & a leg.

Will give you a lot more control & repeatability.


----------



## bagpuss (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks Ron, good to have some encouragement for that one.

Were I to spend a little more, is there a sensible "next one up"?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

for your money, i cant see anything else on the market, not sure how much the hot top is, in fact not sure where you buy it from in the uk...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

the 101 is a great little roaster, once you get your head around what you are trying to achieve you can turn out some great roasts, better still if you do the mod, i never did it to mine but wish i had.

I keep thinking i should let mine go now i have the 1200, but its such a great little roaster i just cant find a reason to sell it.


----------



## bagpuss (Feb 6, 2015)

I like the idea of being able to programme a Hottop, and my brother travels over from his home in California a couple of times a year, but I think maybe $1250 is a bit to punchy to start! Looks like I'll be getting a 101 then 

(... and the tools out...)


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Good stuff, i would suggest some nice easy beans to start you off, Monsooned malibar and columbian saurez are dead easy to roast, little chaf on them and nice looking beans.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Don't forget if you buy in the USA you have a problem with voltage transformers.

Hottops can be purchased here but you are looking at anything from £850 to circa £1000+.

If you really want a HT I can put you in touch with the Factory in Taiwan.


----------



## hullcity (Feb 5, 2014)

Get the Gene Bagpuss and do the dimmer mod. I too started off pan-roasting on the stove for a few years before getting my gene and haven't looked back since. And there's one going in the for sale section but move quick as they get snapped up pretty fast.


----------



## bagpuss (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks all - Gene Cafe 101 acquired.


----------

